# Die heldenhaften 50er  gehts andern auch so?



## Nillonde (9. Januar 2008)

Ich habe am Wochenende einen Twink angefangen.,
Eine Hobbit Bardin. Sie ist jetzt gestern Lvl 13 geworden.

Ich mache also momentan die entsprechenden Aufgaben Auenland.
Da laufen mir auch ziemlich viele 50er übern Weg. Die anscheinend Aufgaben fürs BdT oder sonst was machen, ist mir eigentlich auch latte. So lange die lieben Leute bei IHREN Aufgaben bleiben!
Einige davon meinen nämlich, mir mit einem Schuss meinen gerade angegriffenen Mob töten zu müssen. Mit Stufe 13 einen 8er Mob zu bekämpfen, ich hätte ja sterben können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen wenn jemand eingreift weil mich plötzlich 5 Gegner angegriffen haben und ich sonst wirklich gestorben wäre.
Aber wenn ich queste und ganz offensichtlich das Ding auch erlege dann soll man mich in ruhe lassen! Das macht keinen Fun wenn plötzlich so eine heldenhafte 50er Jägerin aus dem Hinterhalt kommt, meint mir damit nen gefallen zu tun, einmal zielt und das Monster mit einem Schuss legt! Das macht ehrlich gesagt nur Frust! Dann kann ich auch mit meiner 38er Jägerin im Auenland jagen gehn, hat den gleichen Effekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehts anderen auch so?


----------



## Kobold (9. Januar 2008)

Wie "oft" passiert Dir sowas wirklich? (Bitte nicht mit der Pauschalaussage: "ganz oft" oder "immer" antworten) 

Ich meine, viele "farmen" dort ihre noch offenen Talente nach und nebenbei finanziert sich der Spaß durch gesammelte Rohstoffe (leichte Felle, Erze, etc).
Und ein paar wenige mögen den Finger schnell am Abzug haben.

Doch was antworten diese Spieler, wenn Du sie höflich bittest, Dich nicht in unkritischen Situationen zu unterstützen?
Oder sprichst Du die Betroffenen Personen nicht an und ärgerst Dich lieber in aller Stille?


----------



## Nillonde (9. Januar 2008)

Also die tage seit ich den twink spiele ist mir das schon an die 25mal passiert. Strichliste hab ich leider jetzt nicht geführt.
Ich hab auch schon darauf geachtet obs Zufall ist (kann ja auch mal sein das man durch zufall auf den gleichen gegner zielt und fast gleichzeitig angreift).

Was das ansprechen darauf angeht bin ich oft auf ignoranz gestoßen, manchmal auf kommentare wie "tu nicht so besserwisserisch" (?? öhm.. aha, naja wenn er/sie meint.. :-X) und genau ein mal auf ne entschuldigung!
Ich versichere dir, wenn ich mir die mühe mache hier nen Thread zu eröffnen, dann hat das auch seinen Grund.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (9. Januar 2008)

Also mir ist das mit meinem Twink auch mal passiert. Ich kämpfe gerade eine Schneekreatur im Nebelgebirge. An sich ein ganz normaler Standart-Kampf, derr mir keine Probleme bereitet. Plötzlich kommt ein 50er waffenmeister vorbei, haut ein paar mal drauf und die Schneekretur tot ist. Ich denke mir: Ok, hab ich etwas Zeit gespart. Da ich den Mob auch so Problemlos besiegt hätte lauf ich einfach weiter zum nächsten, ohne irgendwas zum 50er zu sagen. Kurz danach schreibt er mich an und sagt : "ein Dank wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht". Da wurde ich zwar etwas wütend, aber ich blieb ruhig und antwortete: "den hätte ich zwar auch alleine problemlos geschaft, aber trotzdem danke". Eigentlich ist die Sache damit erledigt, doch er meint, dass er das letzte Wort haben müste und schreibt zurück: "siehste, war doch gar nicht so schwer" Da wurde ich dann richtig wütend, aber ich wollte meine Zeit nicht damit verbringen mich mit ihm zu streiten, sodass ich einfach weiter gelaufen bin, doch vorm Bildschirm hatte ich schon einigige "nette" Antworten gemurmelt.
Ich spiele schon seit der Pre-Order und habe selbst schon fast meinen zweiten Char( den Twink, mit dem mir das passiert ist) auf level 50. Auch ich muste schon heufiger fürs BdT oder fürs Handwerk z.b. im Auenland farmen gehen. Wenn ich dann direkt neben mir(also wirklich direkt, nicht in 20m entfernung) einen Spieler niedrigeren Levels sehe, der gerade diese Gegner killt, dann schieße ich auch manchmal einfach drauf, weil ich den Kampf ja nicht beobachte um dann abzuschätze, ob ich dem jetzt helfen soll oder nicht. Dazu kommt, dass ich z.b. bei einem Barden oder Waffenmeister keine Ahnung habe, was dieser als "kritische" situation an sieht oder ob er mit diesen Gegnern alleine fertig wird. Im Vorbeilaufen einmal drauf Schießen und dem "Low-levler" dadurch Zeit und Mühe ersparen ist meiner meinung nach vollkommen in Ordnung (und ich würde dafür auch nie einen Danlk erwarten, wie dieser Typ aus dem Nebelgebirge^^). Außerdem: 25mal hatt dir ein 50er den kill abgenommen, aber für die Quest oder fürs BdT haben die mobs doch gezählt und looten konntest du sie auch, ich sehe da keinen Grund mich zu beschweren. Und dann noch die Frage: 25mal hat dir irgendein 50er geholfen, aber wieviele mobs hast du ganz alleine ohne "Hilfe" gekillt?


----------



## TeWo (9. Januar 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht was daran so Schlim sein soll? Du hast doch dadurch nur Vorteile.

In WoW  beschweren sich alle das man sich untereinander nicht hilft und einem beim Sterben eher zugeschaut wird (man will ja den Mob selber haben und wenn der nun tod währe...) und du beschwerst dich über das gegenteil ;D.

Also ich für meinen Teil habe genau aus solchen Gründen mit WoW aufgehört und HDRO angefangen und finde es auch super wenn man sich untereinander hilft.


----------



## tekbear (9. Januar 2008)

über was man sich alles aufregen kann....


mir wäre es eher lästig, daß die ganzen 50er im auenland einem eventuell die mobs für die eigenen quests wegschnappen wenn sie  für's buch der taten farmen. aber da muss ich sagen gibt es auch wirklich noch ganz andere dinge, die nerven. zum beispiel wenn einem ein agressiver chinafarmer ständig die mobs anhängt, damit er in ruhe weiterfarmen kann, wenn man abnibbelt.

solange dir keiner hinterherläuft und alles abknallt, was du angreifst wird's schon nicht so schlimm sein.
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß ein kurzes "danke aber ich komm ganz gut klar" über /f der situation keine abhilfe schafft.


----------



## Mootej (9. Januar 2008)

Bin noch ziemlich neu bei hdro und daher noch klein aber mich aufregen wen ein50er auf mein mop klopt und mir hilft? auch wen die hilfe nicht nötig gewesen wäre sich darüber aufregen ist schon leicht kindisch.
und ein 50er der ein danke vordert weil er ohne aufforderung geholfen hat naja muss man nichts weiter zu sagen^^.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Januar 2008)

Hmh... nagut, auf Maiar war der Helfer im Nebelgebirge wohl als Unhöflich anzusehen. Mir ist genau das selbe schon passiert, jedoch aus der sicht des 50ers, der einem mittvierziger beikam. Auf Belegaer finde ich *ist* es unhöflich, wortlos weiterzulaufen. Und zwar aus der Sicht des geholfenen Charakters. Ich glaube, ich muss das nichtmal erklären, 's ist einfach so.

Übrigens hab ich überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn mir jemand mal nebenbei auf meinen Gegner schlägt. Ich hab keinerlei Nachteil davon. Wirklich. Es gibt einfach keinen Grund, sich darüber aufzuregen oder auch nur ein bisschen zu ärgern.


----------



## Kobold (9. Januar 2008)

Nun, wenn es so ist wie Nillonde beschreibt, dann ist es ärgerlich - Aber dann kann man nur auf die Vernunft des Mitspielers hoffen, wenn dieser angeschrieben wird.
Sollte diese Ausbleiben und man hat seinem Unmut nochmal per direkter Ansprache Luft gemacht, so bleibt immer noch der extreme Weg: Den GameMaster kontaktieren.
Dies sollte allerdings nur in Fällen geschehen, wo die "Hilfe" penetrante Züge annimmt uns den eigenen Spielfluss stark beeinträchtigt.

Zugegeben, auch ich helfe gern kleineren Mitspielern. Doch "belästige" ich sie nicht und sollte der andere dies dennoch so empfinden, reicht ein freundlicher Hinweis und meine Vernunft aus, dies somit zu unterlassen.

Hoffen wir, dass solche Vorkommnisse auch weiterhin eine Ausnahme bleiben und wir auch in Zukunft gemeinsam gegen die Schatten Mordors streiten können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (9. Januar 2008)

also ich habe mich gestern gefreut wie bolle als plötzlich zwei mitt-dreissiger angerannt kamen und bilwisse umgehauen haben, ich bin ihnen nachgerannt und habe dadurch eine gruppen-quest erledigen können ohne erst ewig nach gefährten suchen zu müssen, nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (9. Januar 2008)

TeWo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was daran so Schlim sein soll? Du hast doch dadurch nur Vorteile.





Vetaro schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn mir jemand mal nebenbei auf meinen Gegner schlägt. Ich hab keinerlei Nachteil davon. Wirklich. Es gibt einfach keinen Grund, sich darüber aufzuregen oder auch nur ein bisschen zu ärgern.




Das stimmt so nicht. Ein bißchen Damage oder ein kleiner Heal von jemandem der nicht in deiner Gruppe ist reichen, und deine XP für den Mob werden halbiert. Probierts aus.


Ich hab am Anfang auch immer mal mit draufgehauen (allerdings wohl meist im richtigen Levelbereich). Denn was wäre das für eine Welt wenn man nicht hilft während jemand mit dem Bösen ringt? Naja, seid ich das mit den XP weiß schau ich 3x hin. Irgendwie blöd gemacht, finde ich.


----------



## Makata (9. Januar 2008)

> Nein. Ein bißchen Damage oder ein kleiner Heal von jemandem der nicht in deiner Gruppe ist reichen, und deine XP für den Mob werden halbiert.
> Ich hab am Anfang auch immer mal mit draufgehauen (allerdings wohl meist im richtigen Levelbereich). Denn was wäre das für eine Welt wenn man nicht hilft während jemand mit dem Bösen ringt? Naja, seid ich das mit den XP weiß schau ich 3x hin. Irgendwie blöd gemacht, finde ich.




damit wird das verhindert was bei WoW möglich ist, das einer die mobs 1 angreift und dann im hintergrund ein raid den umnietet, der der angegriffen hat bekommt die gesamte xp. dadurch kann man viel stärkere mobs töten, da man ja einen raid im hintergrund hat und levelt so enorm schnell.
was damit möglich ist sieht man mit dem leveln von 60 auf 70 in 1 tag, kurz nach erscheinen von BC.

sowas wird hiermit verhindert


----------



## D4rkm4st3r (9. Januar 2008)

naja bei WoW ist das auch so das wenn ein typ mit nem höheren lvl den killt das man immer noch xp abgezogen kriegt... ist glaub ich aber immer abhängig von der stufe... aber halt nicht ganz so krass wie bei HdRO^^

mb ging das früher aber heute funktioniert das nicht mehr...


----------



## Remixent (9. Januar 2008)

Die Leute die das nicht verstehen, warum das auf die Nerven geht auf Dauer sind in der Regel solche, die alles in den Popo geschoben bekommen und das Essen vorgekaut auf silbernem Tablett serviert bekommen.


----------



## kogrash (9. Januar 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> damit wird das verhindert was bei WoW möglich ist, das einer die mobs 1 angreift und dann im hintergrund ein raid den umnietet, der der angegriffen hat bekommt die gesamte xp. dadurch kann man viel stärkere mobs töten, da man ja einen raid im hintergrund hat und levelt so enorm schnell.
> was damit möglich ist sieht man mit dem leveln von 60 auf 70 in 1 tag, kurz nach erscheinen von BC.
> 
> sowas wird hiermit verhindert



Das is mir schon klar. Trotzdem gefällt es mir nicht, das helfen (oder in dem Fall "geholfen werden") bestraft wird. Zumal man ja als derjenige dem geholfen wird teils eher Opfer ist - siehe TE. Ich hab so spontan keine Lösung, ich finds bloß schade...


----------



## PAUL555 (9. Januar 2008)

jo das kenn ich auch :
ich musste mit meinen hobbit twink ein paar schnecken im binsenmoor legen eigentlich ganz einfach oder?
normalerweise schon aber nich wenn mir ein 50ger elbenjäger alle schnecken vor der nase wegschießt...
aber das war auch das einzige mal das ich so eine situation in HDRO erlebte
naja so ist das nur mal mit dem buch der taten...
mfg Berador/Paul555


----------



## Vetaro (9. Januar 2008)

kogrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Ein bißchen Damage oder ein kleiner Heal von jemandem der nicht in deiner Gruppe ist reichen, und deine XP für den Mob werden halbiert. Probierts aus.
> Ich hab am Anfang auch immer mal mit draufgehauen (allerdings wohl meist im richtigen Levelbereich). Denn was wäre das für eine Welt wenn man nicht hilft während jemand mit dem Bösen ringt? Naja, seid ich das mit den XP weiß schau ich 3x hin. Irgendwie blöd gemacht, finde ich.



Ja, das weiß ich. Und? Die Erfahrung von einem Einzelnen Gegner macht kaum einen sichtbaren Unterschied auf meiner Erfahrungsleiste (bzw. auf der von jenen charakteren, die noch nicht 50 sind *g*). Und ob ich jetzt 100 oder 50 erhalte, ist mir sowas von egal. Im Hohen Stufenbereich kann es auch das Doppelte sein, was aber unwichtig ist, weil man auch über das Doppelte an Erfahrung braucht. Anders ausgedrückt ist der EP-verlust durch eingreifende Mitspieler nur für die leute wichtig, die auch auf stufe 50 noch zu fuß gehen, weil die schnellpferde so teuer sind.


----------



## Artras (10. Januar 2008)

Hach wie oft mir das mit meinem Wächter auch schon passiert ist ^^.
Man steht da, verprügelt einen Mob und zack, ein netter 50er is der Meinung, mit draufballern zu müssen.

Anders siehts allerdings aus, wenn man mehr als 2 Mobs am Hintern hat. Dann kann man an den gleichen Leuten vorbeilaufen und sie gucken in aller Seelenruhe zu *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find's halt nur nervig, wenn einem ständig die Mobs weggehauen werden. Ich bin als Wächter net unbedingt der schnellste, wenn's ums Gegner töten geht, dafür halt ich einiges aus. Gerade wenn ich farme oder Soloquests erledige, möchte ich das meistens in Ruhe tun und nicht von irgendjemandem meine Mobs weggehauen bekommen. Das nervt ungemein.


----------



## Ildaril (10. Januar 2008)

So Ich als Heldenhafter 50er muss dazu Sagen könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden???.

Sollten wir am besten überhaupt net helfen???.

Ist es Eher net so wenn wir so was mitbekommen  und dann mal net Helfen, nur die antwort kommt 
oh hättest mir ja mal schnell helfen können bei dem Mob.

Und wenn wir helfen ist es auch falsch?

Muss man das verstehen?


Mfg Ildaril


----------



## Makata (10. Januar 2008)

> Muss man das verstehen?


nein

man kanns e nicht allen recht machen... irgendwer wird immer motzen.


----------



## Lionmir (10. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde es gut, dass sich die Spieler bei HdRO so aktiv unterstützen und nicht alle einfach weiterrennen und man sich nicht den ganzen Tag gegenseitig ignoriert.
Der Verlust von EP wird ja durch die Zeitersparnis wieder wett gemacht... von da her ist das eigentlich kaum ein Argument.

Ich denke über so was kann man sich nur aufregen wenn man gezielt von einem 50er belästigt wird.
In dem er z.B. einen verfolgt und alles vor einem umhaut (hab aber noch nie gehört das so etwas passiert wäre) oder einer ständig in einem Gebiet rumhängt und das leer farmt und man selber seine Quest nicht fertig bekommt (sowas hab ich selbst schon erlebt und konnte aber durch ein einziges anflüstern abgestellt werden).
Wenn ein 50er vorbeiläuft kurz zuschlägt/schiesst/heilt und weiterzieht, dann sehe ich das als Zeichen für eine gute Community und nicht als Störung meiner Privatsphäre. Schliesslich spielt man doch MMOs nicht um allein zu sein oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benter (10. Januar 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> So Ich als Heldenhafter 50er muss dazu Sagen könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden???.
> 
> Sollten wir am besten überhaupt net helfen???.
> 
> ...



Also ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass du für alle "50ger" sprechen kannst. Deswegen schreibe doch lieber in der ich-Form. 

Ich bin zwar erst Level 30... aber treibe mich ja dennoch ab und an aus verschiedenen Gründen in den Low-Level-Gebieten rum.

Und ich greife nicht gleich ein, wenn ich sehe, dass ein 12er mit nem 13er Mob kämpft. Wenn ich Zeit habe, klicke ich die beiden kurz an und schaue wer am meisten Energie hat. Sieht es meiner Ansicht nach schlecht für den Helden aus, greife ich meistens ein und unterstütze ihn.
Und in der Regel - ist max. 5x bisher vorgekommen - habe ich immer ein Danke kassiert.

Was ich nicht mache, ist einfach dazwischen zu gehen. Denn das würde ich auch nicht wollen. 

Und ansonsten ist es selbstverständlich ansichts-Sache - so wie jedes Thema. Man wird auch hier nicht den goldenen Mittelweg finden können. Alleine deswegen schon nicht, weil man ja nicht alle Spieler erreicht.

Eine Idee für HdRo wäre ein Mentor-System. Das gibt es in einem anderem MMORPG (ich glaube Everquest 2 war es). Der größere wird quasi für die Zeit in einer Mentor-Gruppe runtergestuft und kann somit nur mit seiner Erfahrung dienen, aber seine Stärke ist quasi wieder zurück gesetzt.

Najuti.... so viel icke zu dat Thema hia. 

Viele Grüße

Benter


----------



## Dreamforce (10. Januar 2008)

Wenn einem ein 50er hilft, hat das neben dem schnelleren Questende, auch noch den Vorteil, dass man, wenn man sich geschickt anstellt, evtl. noch einen Freund dazu gewinnen kan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Manchmal hilft ein einfaches danke und die Leute reden öfters mit dir oder machen was mit dir zusammen. Außerdem kan es auch mal sein, dass die Person einem auch mal in einer schlechten Situation hilft. Über EXP verlusst kan man nicht klagen, anfangs geht das lvln ziemlich schnell, so dass(kan sein, dass es nur bei mir war ^^) es sein kan, dass einige Quests schon grau sind/werden und man einige Instancen(die man evtl. vergessen hat) alleine machen kan.


----------



## Deathwish (11. Januar 2008)

Moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich habe damit auch kein Problem. Bin jetzt Lvl 28, und mir wurde auch schon geholfen. Solange mir die Mobs nicht vor der Nase weggehauen werden, freue ich mich darüber.

Ich halte es übrigens genauso, und bekomme meistens ein Danke dafür.

Mir nimmt ja niemand etwas weg, die EP die es wegen dem einen Mob weniger gibt, die sind auch zu verschmerzen. Ich finde, die fallen überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht.

Kurzum, ich finde es gut, dass sich gegenseitig geholfen wird.



Gruss Franky


----------



## grege (13. Januar 2008)

wird man bei hdro auch so schnell 50 wie bie wow 70? *spam*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. Januar 2008)

grege schrieb:


> wird man bei hdro auch so schnell 50 wie bie wow 70? *spam*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung, meine aktive WoW Zeit ist bald ein Jahr her.


----------



## Benter (14. Januar 2008)

grege schrieb:


> wird man bei hdro auch so schnell 50 wie bie wow 70? *spam*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es kommt immer darauf an, wieviel zeit du investierst. ich bin mittlerweile auch schon lvl 30 (sig stimmt net mehr ;-), allerdings schon seit 5 tagen oder so, da ich nicht zum daddeln komme.

ich spiele seit anfang dezember 07 - also knapp 6 wochen und habe die besagten 30 level geschafft. ich glaube dir reine spielzeit betrug in 90 Tagen gute 3 Tage....

wenn du zeit hast - urlaub z.b. - und du daddelst jeden tag 8stunden und mehr, dann schaffst du die 50 level auch zeitiger...

gruß

benter


----------



## dergrossegonzo (14. Januar 2008)

An sich ist halt eine "die heldenhaften 50er" schon recht aggresiv und auch recht pauschal über alle geurteilt.

Das ist so ähnlich wie "alle Mercedes Fahrer auf der Autobahn" 

Es ist eine doofe Sache, das man für das Buch der Taten z.B. Schnecken, Wölfe, Bilwisse usw. im Auenland oder Breeland töten muss. Doof ist auch die Regelung das, wenn ein anderer (der nicht in der Gruppe ist) beim töten hilft, man weniger Erfahrungspunkte bekommt. Ich kann leider den Grund verstehen (Hier mal ein "Hallo" an alle Powerleveler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber für den normalen Spieler ein Ärgernis.

Ich habe es mir vollkommen abgewöhnt zu helfen, da der Undank leider überwog. 

Also, nicht immer gleich über die "bösen" 50er schimpfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImaTarget (14. Januar 2008)

Nun Ja, als echter neuling kann ich den frust hier schon verstehen. Denn so wie das die meisten anscheinend sehen "Sparst doch zeit" "Hast doch nur vorteile" shee ich das nicht. Ich will selber an meine Grenzen kommen und selbst meine Ziele erreichen, ohne Hilfe von jemanden für den es nicht mal eine gherausforderung darstellt. Das ist einfach mein Persönlicher ergeiz, und dann die Mobs weggeschossen zu bekommen, vor allem wenn es knapp ist, treibt mich in den wahninn. Das macht mir die ganze freude und spannung kaputt. Wenn ich hilfe brauche werde ich um hilfe bitte. 

Aber im allgemeinen muss man sagen das die meisten highleveler nett sind und man in Relativer ruhe seine sachen machen kann. Könnte aber auch am Server liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Januar 2008)

Also für die leidliche "ist man schnell 50" frage: Mein zweitcharakter, eine Bardin, ist momentan auf stufe 35 und hat 49 stunden Spielzeit. Das mit dem Zweitcharakter ist wichtig, denn da ich orte und wege schon kannte, bin ich natürlich, ohne mir mühe zu geben, schnell zu sein, viel schneller gewesen als beim ersten Durchgang.


----------



## Artras (14. Januar 2008)

ImaTarget schrieb:


> Nun Ja, als echter neuling kann ich den frust hier schon verstehen. Denn so wie das die meisten anscheinend sehen "Sparst doch zeit" "Hast doch nur vorteile" shee ich das nicht. Ich will selber an meine Grenzen kommen und selbst meine Ziele erreichen, ohne Hilfe von jemanden für den es nicht mal eine gherausforderung darstellt. Das ist einfach mein Persönlicher ergeiz, und dann die Mobs weggeschossen zu bekommen, vor allem wenn es knapp ist, treibt mich in den wahninn. Das macht mir die ganze freude und spannung kaputt. Wenn ich hilfe brauche werde ich um hilfe bitte.



Das trifft es meiner Meinung nach absolut auf den Punkt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (15. Januar 2008)

Jau da kann ich nur zustimnmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint noch das es natürlich auch am Server liegt, das es auf Belegaer ein bisschen netter zugeht kann man ja auch an anderen Stellen lesen *g*


----------



## Eliara Larethian (17. Januar 2008)

Es gibt auch noch die andere Seite, der heldenhaften 50er.

Ich war vor einigen Tagen mit meiner Sippe unterwegs, um fürs BdT die Trolle in Angmar zu machen. Wir also rein in die Arena. Zusätzlich war noch ne 2te Gruppe dort unterwegs. Da wir uns dachten, dass diese andere Grp vielleicht den Named Troll für die Quest braucht, haben wir den stehen lassen und sind weiter nach hinten. Wir pullen uns also ne Gruppe von ca. 5 Trollen, während die andere Gruppe den Named machte. Nachdem wir 3 Trolle down hatten, bekamen wir 2 Trolle respawn. An sich kein Problem. Da seh ich aus dem Augenwinkel, dass die andere Gruppe mit dem Named einige Probleme bekam, weil die mehrere Trolle dazu gepullt hatten und der Respawn von dem Named auch etwas extrem ist. Und was machen die? Rennen mit ihrem Pulk von 6-7 Trollen zu uns, und bleiben dort stehen. Was passiert? Die andere Gruppe hatte nen wipe, unsere Gruppe überlebte mit ner Bardin und nem Schurken, die die letzten 2 Trolle fertig machten. 

So eine Aktion finde ich auch extrem scheisse, muss ich hier echt so sagen. Die haben gesehen, dass wir selbst damit zu tun hatten, unsere Mobs down zu bringen. Und dann laufen die zu uns, in der Hoffnung, dass wir über 10 Trolle für die fertig machen. Und dann nicht mal ein Wort darüber verlieren. Leider hatte sich keiner unserer Gruppe nen Namen von denen gemerkt, weil wir dafür keine Zeit hatten. Die hätten aber dann was von uns gehört. Also sowas nervt und ärgert mich total...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (17. Januar 2008)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Jau da kann ich nur zustimnmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich hab ja gehört, daß es auf vanyar viel netter sein soll.


----------



## Snenneq (17. Januar 2008)

Ich kann nicht sagen das mir das auf Maiar noch nie untergekommen ist. Aber das beste was ich immer gemacht habe war, diejenigen anzusprechen und dann haben wir gleich gemeinsam die Viecher gelegt.

Sind wir nicht alle auf der guten Seite?^^


----------



## Kobold (17. Januar 2008)

Naja... Es geht auch anders. Als ich mit meinem Jäger-Twink dieser Tage den "Knochenmann" erledigen musste, habe ich mich brav bir zu ihm durch gekämpft. Und siehe da: Ein Gruppe von 4 Spielern (einer über 40) steht unweit und wartet auf den Respawn...
Ich also gewunken und freundlich gefragt, ob ich mich der Gruppe anschliessen könne (Der Knochenmann ist Elite und hat gute 2000 Moral und mein Jägerlein lediglich 900 Moral... Was ziemlich bös für mich ausgehen könnte...) doch anstatt mich als Helfer mit aufzunehmen, wurde ich ignoriert und der Knochemann wurde von denen allein "gefrühstückt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das, auf dem RP-Server Belegear!

Soweit, so schlecht... Hier hätte ich mir gerne einen "hilfreichen 50'er" gewünscht, da ich den Knochenmann schon mit dem Mainchar besiegt hatte und mit dem Twink nur noch fix vorann kommen wollte.
Zum Glück habe ich den Knochenmann dann in einem ungleichen Bogenduell mit Hilfe eines Heiltrankes geschafft. (Jäger sind schon "imba") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch mag hier jeder schimpfen oder sich freuen, wenn er "Hilfe" bekommt. Ich werde mein Verhalten NICHT ändern, da man es ohnehin nie allen Recht machen kann.


----------



## Phobius (17. Januar 2008)

Heyho,

die von dir angesprochene Problematik kenn ich.
Meißtens macht es mir nicht aus, aber wenn man mal neue Taktitken oder so ausprobieren will und einem dauernd nen High-LvL den Mob umhaut ...

Viel schlimmer finde ich die 50er die in LowLvL-Gebieten Felle & Co farmen gehen.
Denn dann hat man als LowLvL fast keine Chance mehr an Erze, Felle etc. zu kommen.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Januar 2008)

Phobius, schön, dass dir was neues zum Thema eingefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerossi (17. Januar 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Naja... Es geht auch anders. Als ich mit meinem Jäger-Twink dieser Tage den "Knochenmann" erledigen musste, habe ich mich brav bir zu ihm durch gekämpft. Und siehe da: Ein Gruppe von 4 Spielern (einer über 40) steht unweit und wartet auf den Respawn...
> Ich also gewunken und freundlich gefragt, ob ich mich der Gruppe anschliessen könne (Der Knochenmann ist Elite und hat gute 2000 Moral und mein Jägerlein lediglich 900 Moral... Was ziemlich bös für mich ausgehen könnte...) doch anstatt mich als Helfer mit aufzunehmen, wurde ich ignoriert und der Knochemann wurde von denen allein "gefrühstückt"
> 
> 
> ...



Spiel gerade auch einen Jäger Twink und hatte auch schon häufig dieses Problem (spiele auch auf Blelegaer), dabei ist mir das mit meinem Main-Char "damals" nie passiert..., 
hab auch das Gefühl, dass das Benehmen hier in Belegaer immer schlechter wird in den letzten paar Monaten...
(siehe z.B. auch > http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=bedarf)

Ich kann mich zB noch an das große Hügelgrab erinnern, ich stand stunden davor rum, hab nach gefährten gesucht, dann kommen da zwei 24er Spieler MIT einem 50er angerannt...
Ich sprech zwei von ihnen an, keiner antwortet mir und schwupps waren sie in der Instanz...
Und das ist mir seither öfters passiert (vor allem bei Gruppen, wo die Leute aus der selben Sippe sind).


----------



## Vetaro (18. Januar 2008)

Mit dem Main-char ist dir das nicht passiert, weil da noch die Erstcharakter-Levelphase war und die meisten Spieler auf deiner Stufe waren *g*


----------



## Blutmaul (18. Januar 2008)

@Threadersteller:

Das ist einfach der "Beschützerinstinkt" deiner männlichen Mitspieler. Wenn du ein männlicher Elb wärst würde dir wahrscheinlich kein Schwein helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## MacJunkie79 (18. Januar 2008)

am Besten noch männlicher Zwerg - da wehen die Strohballen um dich rum.

Mit Waffenmeister ist 23 und ich war in der Feste Cryn beim Orks hauen. Wie Zwerge nun mal sind, war er nicht grade leise dabei und so hatte ich plötzlich 5 Orks um mich rum stehen. 4 "Helden" sind an mir vorbei gelaufen - Stufe weiß ich nicht ich hatte irgendwie grad keine Zeit zum schauen. Als ich dann wieder unter den lebenden war, war der Kommentar, den ich bekam: "Hey, lol, Du gehst ja schnell down".

Am nächsten Tag hab ich mir dann eine neue Tastatur kaufen müssen.  :-)


----------



## Thug (18. Januar 2008)

Artras schrieb:


> Gerade wenn ich farme oder Soloquests erledige, möchte ich das meistens in Ruhe tun und nicht von irgendjemandem meine Mobs weggehauen bekommen. Das nervt ungemein.



/signed


----------



## Aurengur (23. Januar 2008)

@ MacJunkie79

Stell dir vor, die wären nicht vorbeigekommen, dann wärst du auch schnell down gegangen, also was solls... wenn du dich im "wahrscheinlich" spawnbereich von mehreren Mobs aufhältst, oder dein Umfeld nicht gut genug beobachtet hast, dann, und verzeih mir meine Direktheit, bist selbst schuld...

Übrigens möchte ich zum Farmen der 50ger in LowGebieten folgendes sagen:

1. Tugenden Farmen:
Ja auch im Lowgebiet gibt es sowas wie Tugenden, und die müssen auch gefarmt werden.

2. Erze und Hölzer
Tja, wenn ihr die Wahl hättet zwischen dem Farmen mit einem 20ger oder einem 50ger, würdet ihr auch alle mit dem 50ger gehen, weil es einfacher ist... Heuchelt hier also nicht so rum und hört mit flennen auf, für sowas hab ich kein Verständnis...

ps: jetzt dürft ihr flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranthion (24. Januar 2008)

Es lassen sich auf allen Servern genügend MitspielerInnen finden, genau so wenig wie Ignoranz oder zwischenmenschliches Fehlverhalten keinen festen Parkplatz auf einem bestimmten Server eingenommen haben.
Ich spiele sowohl auf Belegaer als auch Maiar, und ich kann nicht sagen, dass der letztgenannte schlechter sein soll, was den Umgang anbetrifft. Es kommt doch wohl auch auf das eigene Verhalten an, Fehler oder Nachlässigkeiten machen wir doch alle, wichtig ist nur, dieses in einer bestimmten Situation sich und dem anderen einzugestehen.
Ich für meinen Teil halte es so mit meinem 50er, erst dann einzugreifen, wenn der andere in Not gerät, was eher doch bei 3 oder mehr Gegnern der Fall ist. 2 "Orksen" gleichzeitig zu erledigen, das ist mit jedem Char bei Levelgleichheit und richtiger Vorbereitung möglich.
Natürlich habe ich mit meiner Hilfe auch mal daneben gelegen, oder umgekehrt, nicht gesehen, dass solche notwendig war, aber dafür haben wir ja eine Sprache, um zu kommunizieren.
Gerade die Tatsache, dass in diesem Spiel gegenseitige Hilfe und rücksichtsvoller Umgang miteinander allein schon thematisch ( siehe die Bücher) angelegt sind, war mit ein Grund, mit HdRO zu beginnen.
In diesem Sinne - Wir sind alle Gefährten
MfG
Aranthion


----------



## Vetaro (24. Januar 2008)

Warum sollten wir alle Gefährten sein? Das erste Buch heisst nicht etwa so, weil alle anhänger der Freien völker, die bewaffnet durch die gegend laufen, Gefährten sind.
 Wir kämpfen alle auf einer Seite. Und wie ich schon zu beginn erklärte: Das ist Rollenspielerisch grund genug, anderen zu helfen, jede beliebige kleine wildkatze vom Hals zu kriegen.


----------



## Aranthion (24. Januar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir alle Gefährten sein? Das erste Buch heisst nicht etwa so, weil alle anhänger der Freien völker, die bewaffnet durch die gegend laufen, Gefährten sind.
> Wir kämpfen alle auf einer Seite. Und wie ich schon zu beginn erklärte: Das ist Rollenspielerisch grund genug, anderen zu helfen, jede beliebige kleine wildkatze vom Hals zu kriegen.



Hallo Vetaro,
obwohl Tolkien sich Zeit seines Lebens dagegen verwahrt hatte, dass seine Bücher allegorisch oder politisch zu verstehen sind, weisen diese Figuren doch  über sich hinaus, sie sind nicht nur Handlungsträger, die die Geschichte vorantreiben. 
Die Gefährten sind Mitglieder aller 4 Freien Völker, die zu Beginn ihres Erscheinens in den Büchern mit allen Vorzügen und Nachteilen ausgestattet sind, was aus ihrer Herkunft resultiert. Und erst im weiteren Verlauf der Handlung werden sie zu dem, wie wir sie schätzen gelernt haben. Das hervorragendste Beispiel geben doch Gimli und Legolas ab, die am Ende bereit sind, als Freunde gemeinsam zu sterben, obwohl ihre eigenen Völker nach wie vor grosse Vorurteile gegeneinander hegen. Ähnliches trifft auf die anderen Gruppenmitglieder zu, Vorurteile abzubauen und anstelle dessen gegenseitige Wertschätzung und Anerkennung treten zu lassen. 
Man ist nicht Gefährte, nur weil man in einer Gruppe oder Sippe oder in demselben Spiel sich befindet, sondern Elb, Hobbit, Mensch oder Zwerg kann sich dazu entwickeln.
Das ist auch eine der Aufforderungen, die das Buch/Bücher an die Lesenden stellt, gewissermassen ein Ziel oder eine Vision.
Wer nur dumpfbacken Monster kloppt, weil er sich auf der richtigen Seite wähnt, unterscheidet sich kaum von Orks und Bilwissen, es kommt darauf an, ein Bewusstsein dafür zu entwickeln, was richtig und falsch ist, und nicht nur, was ich tue, sondern auch, wie ich es tue, ist wichtig.
Das Wort Gefährte trägt viel mehr an Gehalt, was sich vielleicht nicht im ersten Moment ersehen lässt und sich nur aus dem Kontext des tolkienschen Werkes erschliesst.
Man ist nicht Gefährte, sondern Man entwickelt sich zum *Gefährten*!
MfG
Aranthion

PS. vielleicht liest Du mal, was der Sohn Christopher Tokien über das Werk seines Vaters schreibt. Er war ebenso Professor für Anglistik und Mediävistik an denselben Universitäten.


----------



## Oldyne (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin neulich mit meinen 47 Char in Erid Lin für BdT gewesen. Wölfe hauen. Da sehe ich wie ein Lvl 7 (oder so) Jäger von 2 Bilwissen angegriffen wird. Ich stelle mich daneben um zu sehen ob sie klar kommt. (Ja ich habe dazu gelernt) Sie hätte es fast allein geschafft, kurz bevor sie tot ist hau ich den Mob um. Sie bedankt sich auch artig bei mir. 1 Sek später stirbt sie an einer Wunde. Ich hab zu lange gewartet!
Was lernen wir daraus?

Oldyne


----------



## Aranthion (24. Januar 2008)

Oldyne schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin neulich mit meinen 47 Char in Erid Lin für BdT gewesen. Wölfe hauen. Da sehe ich wie ein Lvl 7 (oder so) Jäger von 2 Bilwissen angegriffen wird. Ich stelle mich daneben um zu sehen ob sie klar kommt. (Ja ich habe dazu gelernt) Sie hätte es fast allein geschafft, kurz bevor sie tot ist hau ich den Mob um. Sie bedankt sich auch artig bei mir. 1 Sek später stirbt sie an einer Wunde. Ich hab zu lange gewartet!
> Was lernen wir daraus?
> ...



Hi, die Lehre ist: Du hast das 1. Hilfe Paket vergessen, hihi.
Ich denke, aus meiner Sicht hast Du Dich völlig richtig verhalten, reinsehen kann man von aussen nicht in die Chars, ob da ein DoT noch vorhanden ist. 
Habe mit meinem 50er WM mal ähnliches am eigenen Leib erfahren, 4 Gegner besiegt, gerade soeben, tief Luft holen und Genugtuung, und ... tot. Hatte einfach die DoT´s vergessen.
MfG
Aranthion


----------



## Vetaro (25. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss, ich sollte das so nicht schreiben, aber irgendwie kommt die antwort da oben mir so vor, als hättest du über etwas ganz anderes gesprochen als ich. Ich meinte nur, dass wir nicht "alle gefährten" sind, denn die meisten charaktere haben überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun oder sind, ihr eigenes RP betreffend, eigentlich gar keine Helden (nagut, ich geb's zu, das beschränkt sich auf meine Charaktere), nichtmal so sehr wie Pippin.


----------

